
New XPS 15 with 16:10 display - reacharavindh
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/13/21257006/dell-xps-17-15-redesign-specs-features-update-2020
======
reacharavindh
I was waiting for this option for a very long time.

The 16:10 display like the MBP is best suited for non media work as you can
see more vertical content than the letterbox ratio suited for watching videos.

Better processors and ability to have say 32GiB of RAM is also much
appreciated.

They promised better battery life with the FHD display which if true would be
a perfect replacement for my aging MBP 15.

Hopefully in a few months if the reviews don’t point any weird issues like
coil whine or heating problems, I will replace my Mac with this running Linux
for daily driver!

